# Variable erweitern



## CelikBlek (14. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das lösen kann?
ich habe eine Variable x, wenn dieser Variable kleiner als 3 Zeichen hat soll es mit 0 gefüllt werden. Bsp. Variable x ist 3 und daraus soll 003 werden. Kann mir jemand bitte helfen. Ich sitze seit mehreren Stunden daran und kriege gleich eine Krise. 
Danke


----------



## foobar (14. Jan 2005)

```
String s = "3";
if (s.length < 3)
{
    s = "00" + s;
}
```

Oder ab Java 1.5 mit printf.


----------



## CelikBlek (14. Jan 2005)

ich meinte es für xsl eigentlich sorry. hätte schreiben sollen.


----------



## CelikBlek (14. Jan 2005)

kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## virgie (14. Jan 2005)

dann zeig uns doch mal, was du bisher so versucht hast...vielleicht ist es ja gar net so falsch...


----------



## virgie (14. Jan 2005)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> String s = "3";
> if (s.length < 3)
> {
> ...



wenn dann schon so:


```
// String s = "1";
String s = "22";

while(s.length < 3)
{
s = "0"+s;
}
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Jan 2005)

da gibts ne xslt Funktion dafür

format-number(number, string, string?)


----------



## Roar (14. Jan 2005)

virgie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> foobar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn dann schon s.length()


----------



## CelikBlek (18. Jan 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da gibts ne xslt Funktion dafür
> 
> format-number(number, string, string?)


danke. das war genau das was ich gebraucht habe 
ebenfalls danke an alle anderen...


----------

